# Found: White dove with red tag on left foot



## skoobydoo (Nov 12, 2015)

On Sunday, November 8, 2015 a white dove appeared in our yard. It has returned to our yard daily since, like clockwork. Arrives at 9:00 am and stays until 5:00 pm.

Homestead, Florida
Only a few miles from the Southernmost Winery


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your concern, please get the bird contained (a carrier or small cage, kept inside and away from predators will do) as it is lost and used to being housed and fed, it is a sitting duck for a predator outside by itself..

If it has a band number, please list band number here and we may be able to locate owner.

Please provide fresh water and wild bird seed for now, as bird may be starved.

Thank you.*


----------

